# Micromax A120 Canvas HD Pro to come with 5.5-inch Full HD Display



## Empirial (May 7, 2013)

Micromax A120 Canvas HD Pro, the successor of the popular A116 Canvas HD is all set to make its way to the big stage. The smartphone will compete against the likes of Samsung Galaxy Note II and the LG Optimus G Pro. 

The upcoming A120 Canvas HD Pro will sport a 5.5" full HD display with a resolution of 1920 x 1080 pixels, a quad-core Cortex A7 processor, PowerVR Series 5XT GPU and 2 GB of RAM. The main camera will do 13 Megapixel stills and will feature a dual LED flash, while the front-facer will have a 3.2 Megapixel sensor. Internal storage is rather limited at 8 GB, but you can expand it by up to 64 GB via the microSD card slot. 

The dual-SIM MicroMax A120 smartphone will run on Android 4.1.2 Jelly Bean and will be powered by a 3,000mAh battery. 

The Micromax A120 Canvas HD Pro is rumored to be launched on June 30 and with a price tag of INR20,000 (about $384). 

Source : Micromax A120 Canvas HD Pro to come with 5.5-inch Full HD display - GSMArena.com news


----------



## coderunknown (May 7, 2013)

Full HD may very much stretch the hardware of this mobile. But with a pricetag of 20k, i have a feeling MMX is trying to jump too high.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 7, 2013)

and it will develop problems in 3 months or less


----------



## pratyush997 (May 7, 2013)

Mmx kinda killed local companies like lava karbonn.. 
Device seems good


----------



## shreymittal (May 7, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> and it will develop problems in 3 months or less



Within 2 months the price will come down to 12 - 13k after that they will launch new canvas series and first defect will be its FULL HD display


----------



## pratyush997 (May 7, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> Within 2 months the price will come down to 12 - 13k after that they will launch new canvas series and first defect will be its FULL HD display


Because "New canvas every 2 months"


----------



## roypurohit (May 8, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Mmx kinda killed local companies like lava karbonn..
> Device seems good


MMX will rule on MNCs rather than local one.... MMX doing good job entering in competition with Samsung, Sony, LG, Apple...
but 5.5' screen is quite big, rather they should continue with 5' or less...


----------



## coderunknown (May 8, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> Within 2 months the price will come down to 12 - 13k after that they will launch new canvas series and first defect will be its FULL HD display



won't. what happened with Canvas, Canvas2 & CanvasHD? their price increased as stock depleted.

there are many who consider Micromax of the same level as Nokia/Samsung. they'll sell out 20k for a Micromax. But surely if MMX can sell even 10,000 units they'll easily pocket a sum of around 10 million.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 8, 2013)

5.5" display? Is it a phone or a tablet? Pretty soon you'll have to use both hands just to hold it to your ear while making a phone call.


----------



## theserpent (May 8, 2013)

Meeh!
Specs are okay, But again as sam said it's MMX.
But yea we will see sold out in 10-15 mins again.


----------



## theterminator (May 8, 2013)

They should set the price of Canvas 2 to Rs. 6000, Canvas HD to Rs. 10000 so that I can buy


----------



## Empirial (May 8, 2013)

I can smell thousands of Pre Orders.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 8, 2013)

1920x1080 will stress the GPU like crazy..
alreaady it is taxing for 720p display

They shd have used MT6589T instead and provide the god damn KS


----------



## rajnusker (May 8, 2013)

Would have considered if it was at 12k range. 20k is too much for this POS.


----------



## quagmire (May 8, 2013)

Looks like rebranded import of UMI X2 Chinese phone..

Benchmarks of X2:

*Quadrant Benchmark*: 3857.
*Antutu Benchmark*        : 11837.
*Nenamark2 *                 : 28.0 fps.
*Linpack  *                      : Single 37, Multi 89.​
Nenamark struggles obviously..


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 8, 2013)

theterminator said:


> They should set the price of Canvas 2 to Rs. 6000, Canvas HD to Rs. 10000 so that I can buy



Because its worth that much only


----------



## Empirial (May 8, 2013)

A friend call'd me in the morning & said,"Hey name some good phones available within 20k...I'll buy one today". So I told her to look at LG L9, NL720, SGSAD & SXL. After an hour she came to my residence & said,"Guess what I bought, CANVAS HD!!!". Errrrrrrr


----------



## pratyush997 (May 8, 2013)

Empirial said:


> A friend call'd me in the morning & said,"Hey name some good phones available within 20k...I'll buy one today". So I told her to look at LG L9, NL720, SGSAD & SXL. After an hour she came to my residence & said,"Guess what I bought, CANVAS HD!!!". Errrrrrrr


She deserves a cookie made up of diamonds and a good facepalm for free.


----------



## Empirial (May 8, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> She deserves a cookie made up of diamonds and a good facepalm free.



I already broke her nose in my mind the moment she showed me canvas hd


----------



## theserpent (May 8, 2013)

Empirial said:


> A friend call'd me in the morning & said,"Hey name some good phones available within 20k...I'll buy one today". So I told her to look at LG L9, NL720, SGSAD & SXL. After an hour she came to my residence & said,"Guess what I bought, CANVAS HD!!!". Errrrrrrr



And that's what my signature is about 


> A girl is someone who eyes an Iphone,wants a S3,Read's all good about Xperia and LG but at last ask's her Noob friend how is micromax and buys it



*tech2.in.com/news/smartphones/micromax-confirms-no-a120-canvas-hd-pro-in-the-works/872546


----------



## V.VAIDYA (May 8, 2013)

hopefully they will slash a116 price in range of 10k after few months


----------



## Flash (May 9, 2013)

*i.imgur.com/mgm2Xa4.jpg

What happened to the MMX Canvas *3D*?


----------



## shreymittal (May 9, 2013)

^^ *www.youtube.com/watch?v=EryyoYQFLRs&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Amithansda (May 9, 2013)

I do not think 20K price tag will attract anyone. Everyone with this kinda budget will definitely go for better brand value.


----------



## Allu Azad (May 9, 2013)

Sometimes I wish Micromax was a reputable international brand like Nokia or Sony ..


----------



## Amithansda (May 9, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> Sometimes I wish Micromax was a reputable international brand like Nokia or Sony ..



I think brand image doesn't get built over  a day.One should never underestimate underdog players like MMX. But they got a very bad reputation because of their after sales service, poor built quality of their previous devices. They sure can deliver a premium device some day, but they have to ensure after sales services and build quality before demanding a premium price for that device.


----------



## theterminator (May 9, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Micromax confirms no A120 Canvas HD Pro in the works



yup, it turned out to be a rumor only...
another source: Micromax says 'NO' to Canvas Pro HD


----------



## bhushan2k (May 9, 2013)

Empirial said:


> A friend call'd me in the morning & said,"Hey name some good phones available within 20k...I'll buy one today". So I told her to look at LG L9, NL720, SGSAD & SXL. After an hour she came to my residence & said,"Guess what I bought, CANVAS HD!!!". Errrrrrrr



that is why i never suggest any girl a phone.. 



roypurohit said:


> MMX will rule on MNCs rather than local one.... MMX doing good job entering in competition with Samsung, Sony, LG, Apple...
> but 5.5' screen is quite big, rather they should continue with 5' or less...



true..as of now mmx is doing good job..give them some time..even m wondering one day they will produce quality premium phones based on snapdragons.. that will be a huge step..


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 10, 2013)

why are u all so against MMX a116


----------



## shreymittal (May 10, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> why are u all so against MMX a116



Because of thier build quality and ASS


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 10, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> Because of thier build quality and ASS



what's up with tat i think majority of phones now will atleast crack if they fell


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 11, 2013)

They Can Improve their Horrible A.S.S than Releasing new Phones every month...


----------



## Superayush (May 11, 2013)

So is micromax canvas a120 pro hd really coming ? 
I think mediatek quad core a7 won't be able to handle full hd screen plus expect fast battery drains...still if under 15k could be worth a try


----------



## Flash (May 11, 2013)

^ Have you read Post#17?


----------



## Empirial (May 11, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> what's up with tat i think majority of phones now will atleast crack if they fell



Buddy, Indian Cell Phone Companies such as Micromax, Karbonn, Lava etc don't have any R&D Dept. like Sony, Samsung, Lg etc. These Indian Brands rebadge Chinese Phones & sell them in India. I'm not against all China made products infact the Xolo Q800 (Rebadged Gionee Phone) is a very good quality device. You said that MMX HD is selling extremely well, that's true because many people in India want more for less. They don't really care about Brand Image or Quality. Ever thought why an iPhone, Samsung S4 or HTC One are so pricey & why some people are even paying such hefty amount? These A Grade Companies has dedicated R&D Centres & they spend millions in development of new models. They never skimp on Quality hence their products last longer & the After Sales Service Support is 10X better then all local mobile companies. Also, these MMX, Lava, Karbonn can never give that confidence & peaceful ownership experience to the user. Ever heard this proverb,"Mehenga Roye Ek Bar Sasta Roye Bar Bar"? BTW a guy in GsmArena commented that "Buy Micromax & help Indian Company grow", but the truth is that indirectly we're feeding those chinese phone makers.


----------



## shreymittal (May 11, 2013)

Empirial said:


> the After Sales Service Support is 10X better then Micromax etc. Also, these MMX, Lava, Karbonn can never give that confidence & peaceful ownership experience to the user. Ever heard this proverb,"Mehenga Roye Ek Bar Sasta Roye Bar Bar"?



A.S.S of all local mobile companies are really pain in AS*
After sales service of MMX they don't even exists


----------



## Empirial (May 11, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> A.S.S of all local mobile companies are really pain in AS*
> After sales service of MMX they don't even exists



MMX Service Centres are Caves & the Staff is Teleported from StoneAge


----------



## Anorion (May 11, 2013)

Poor karbonn. Y if mmx is bad, karbonn must be worse.


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 11, 2013)

wth where did all those offtopic posts go????


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 11, 2013)

Empirial said:


> Buddy, Indian Cell Phone Companies such as Micromax, Karbonn, Lava etc don't have any R&D Dept. like Sony, Samsung, Lg etc. These Indian Brands rebadge Chinese Phones & sell them in India. I'm not against all China made products infact the Xolo Q800 (Rebadged Gionee Phone) is a very good quality device. You said that MMX HD is selling extremely well, that's true because many people in India want more for less. They don't really care about Brand Image or Quality. Ever thought why an iPhone, Samsung S4 or HTC One are so pricey & why some people are even paying such hefty amount? These A Grade Companies has dedicated R&D Centres & they spend millions in development of new models. *They never skimp on Quality hence their products last longer & the After Sales Service Support is 10X better then all local mobile companies.* Also, these MMX, Lava, Karbonn can never give that confidence & peaceful ownership experience to the user. Ever heard this proverb,"Mehenga Roye Ek Bar Sasta Roye Bar Bar"? BTW a guy in GsmArena commented that "Buy Micromax & help Indian Company grow", but the truth is that indirectly we're feeding those chinese phone makers.


Very Good answer. Wish i could Rep you for this
The stuff in bold is also the reason why i went for my HTC Explorer rather than some el cheapo,el china phone from a brand like MMX or Karbonn


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 12, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> wth where did all those offtopic posts go????



Mods must have deleted


----------



## Empirial (May 12, 2013)

AFAIK MMX HD is a rebadged "Beidou Big K".


----------



## vgowtham97 (May 13, 2013)

*Micromax says 'NO' to Canvas Pro HD*



> The company puts all rumors to rest; says the device is just a rumor and nothing else.
> While talking to the Mobile Indian a Micromax spokesperson confirmed that "the Micromax Canvas Pro HD A120 is just a rumor and the company is not working on any such device."




Micromax says 'NO' to Canvas Pro HD


----------

